# Personality Type that would make the perfect white collar criminal & con artist?



## curiousel (Jan 3, 2010)

What type would make the perfect:
-con artist?
-white collar criminal?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

White Collar Criminal - maybe SJ, ENTP, ESTP (someone who understood the systemic issues and also could manipulate the social environment to make sure he didnt get caught).

Con Artist - Ni dom


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Con artist - unhealthy Fe dom, pretty sure Patrick Bateman from American Psycho was a sick ESFJ. Also let's just say all of the ExxP types, because to some people they appear breezy, friendly, and charming...and if their morals are corrupt, well....

White collar crime - ENTJs who have very poor ethics or non-existent rejected Fi (I'm convinced some of them do it all the time); same with STJs...in fact, STJs would do quite well as blending in as being "responsible dude doing his job on time every day" where ENTJ might stand out more somehow.


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

ONE WORD: ESTP
They are the natural salesmen of the world. The "persuader" type, emotionally controlled, approachable, rational, quick-thinking, always one step ahead. I have an ESTP ex and an ESTP son and have been amazed sometimes at the similarity of their mindsets seeing as they have spent virtually no time together in the last 15 years and very little before that. My ex is an ACTUAL con-man, and makes his living through encouraging his acquaintances to invest in his schemes. And even though my son is much more morally correct, I've had to deal with his persuasive arguments, truth stretching and sometimes sneaky tactics for 20 years. This type is often very successful in business and politics, but if they go wrong, they make the ultimate con-men.
And btw, American Psycho gives me the willies for very personal reasons. ESTP


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

ESTP and ENTJ's have similarities in actions, ENTP's can be very opportunistic, and ESTJ's like ENTJ's are both classified as Extraverted Thinking.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

ESTP hands down.... Think Dr. Gaius Baltar... only he was good enough to not get caught.


----------

